# The Cheerful Insanity of...... Robert Fripp



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was first introduced to Fripp via his album with the Giles boy's way back when. The Cheerful Insanity of Giles, Giles and Fripp. The Saga of Rodney Toady blew my mind.

The many incarnations of King Crimson over the years have reached many highs and some devastating lows. I seen them several years ago at the Warehouse in Toronto. Adrian Belew was fronting. Fripp sat to the right surrounded by about $60,000 worth of gear and worked his magic all night without ever looking up. Was worth the price of admission for sure.

He has done a few shows with Vai and Satriani on some UK dates for G3. Would be cool to see him over here on that gig.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I was a big King Crimson fan in the early 70's but lost track of Fripp through the 80's and 90's. In 2003 I was re-aquainted when I saw King Crimson at Massey Hall. Fripp, Belew, Gunn and Mastelatto. I was amazed at how after 30 years, and Fripp being the only original member, they still had that same vibe. Fripp and Belew were playing that intermingled, cascading, back and forth stuff with "one brain". Really cool! Of course, Fripp hid in the shadows as he has always done. 

G3 with Fripp? I'd be there!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

man... I used to listen to King Crimson when I was 14...like 3 years ago... I should go find the albums.:banana:


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

King Crimson is one of my favourite bands of all time, and Fripp is just an amazing player and so innovative. Id love to see him on G3


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 8, 2006)

I sw him as King Crimson around 1980 (Discipline had just been released) at the Masonic Temple.
Saw him as Frippertronics at the Church at bathurst & bloor, again a couple of decades or more ago.
Third sighting was with his "dance band" - League of Crafty Guitarists at the El Macombo.

I've always liked Islands & Lizard the most; followed by the Wetton KC period, Exposure (& Peter Gabriel 2 & Daryl Hall/Sacred Songs - which 3 albums were conceived as a trilogy of sorts) and the various Frippertronics albums. I like the Belew era stuff until Belew starts to sing, which is fingers on a chalkboard to me (YMMV 

Lots of interesting live documents at *Fripp's DGM site*, especially the Collector's Club:


----------



## Denisguitar (Feb 21, 2007)

I saw kc as well during the dicipline tour.. I think it was Tony Levin playing the bass, and since the guys seems to be on every single prog show around (california guitar trio, peter gabriel, etc etc) Great bass.

Thanks for the web link, good stuff there


----------

